# ¿Qué calculadora debo comprar para ingeniería Eléctrica/Electrónica?



## vootha33 (Nov 11, 2011)

Buenas, disculpen amigos del foro, un amigo que estudia Ingeniería Electromecánica y yo que estudio Ingeniería en Electrónica tenemos una gran duda. 

Estamos queriendo comprar una calculadora y no estamos seguros de que modelo y marca escoger. En nuestra universidad hemos escuchado mucho acerca de las Voyage y su utilización. Sin embargo no estamos seguros de si es la mejor opción pues navegando un poco en el foro encontramos un tema en el que defienden a las HP. 

De antemano gracias.


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 11, 2011)

Estás en México, por lo tanto para el área Electromecánica requieres una calculadora con NFPA-70 (NEC), acorde a la NOM001SEDE2005; para realizar tus cálculos eléctricos.
Está esta (es la que yo uso):
http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/CI/ElectriCalc_Pro.htm

y aqui un distribuidor:
http://www.elkon.com.mx/Productos/Calculadora.html

Saludos!


----------



## diegmv (Nov 15, 2011)

La caluladora voyage 200 es una gran herramienta en algunas ingenierias como: Electronica,Electrica,Electromecanica, Mecatronica, uff y muchas mas, posee varias apps(applicaciones )que minimizan el tiempo en cuanto a calculos, para mi son mejores quer las HP ya que en velocidad hy meoria las voyage son mucho mas ventajosas, en hp e visto ventajas sobre la voyage que tienen infrarojo para pasarse informacion entre sì, pero en general ambas son buenas.


----------



## SantyUY (Nov 15, 2011)

Calculadora cientifica FX82 CASIO


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2011)

hablando de calculadoras....

no existe una que ya haga las operaciones en  nanos, micros, milis, picos, megas etc???...
ya sea de escritorio o un software para pc... es que estoy casi decidido a hacer una con un micro o por software...pero la verdad me ha dado flojera...., siempre empiezo algo y resulta que al poco tiempo me lo encuentro  y me da un coraje...:enfadado:


o sea que yo ponga...

50n(nanos)*10m(milis) y me de el resultado en lo que corresponda osea milis o nanos....

p.d. si no existe es mia la patente eeeeehh...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Claro que existe: Catiga cs102II: 8,99€
Si compras una casio compra al menos una ES, las MS tienen mas años que el castillo

Yo tengo una casio fx911 ES hace lo básico; operar en complejos y sistemas 3x3 en reales

En la carrera usaba una TI89 que ahora he prestado a un familiar; hace prácticamente todo y hay programas de lo que no te imaginas y mas. La Voayage200 me parece un ladrillo muy gordo.
Integrales definidas e indefinidas, cálculo simbólico, obtener unidades, matrices nxn es prácticamente un matlab de bolsillo. La hp me parece un poco mas potente pero mas compleja de usar.

Claro que si tienes una pda WM nada se puede comparar a elecal que para algo la he escrito yo . Para PDAs hay algunos programas interesantes pero no son tan usables como una claculadora de verdad, si estás interesado te comento lo que conozco.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lo que vos buscas es notación ingenieril, ej:






Eso sería 6,5 mili... [unidad], el ingreso en la calculadora sería "6"->"."->"5"->"E"->"-"->"3"

Aca tenés otro ejemplo:






Eso sería 5,7 Mega... [unidad], el ingreso en la calculadora sería "5"->"."->"7"->"E"->"-"->"6"


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Lo que vos buscas es notación ingenieril, ej:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si pero hay calculadoras en las que se teclea 3m y aparece 3E-3 como resultado, no hace falta saberse que m es x10^-3
También las hay como la TI89 que si pones 3A·2Ω responden que 6V y evidentemente pasan de BTUs a J, kW·h y a todo lo que a uno se le ocurra.
O que se le encasqueta una ecuación y le dices que depeje J o que haga el cálculo simbólico y responda que es a²-c/2 , por ejemplo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2011)

es correcto ...

lo que yo busco es algo que no haga falta usar los exponenciales... que de echo es como lo hago, pero seria mas nice solo poner como lo dice scooter...

voy a ver si en algun lugar de electronica o mercadolibre encuentro esa "catiga"...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

En España las vende Worten, pero se ve que son chinas genéricas. Son idénticas a modelos casio con acabado peor y un tercio del precio.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo tengo la Ti-89 y es un embole ponerle las unidades, si bien esta piola cuando trabajas con unidades que no estas acostumbrado o cuando hay unidades de distinto sistema, después de eso es más fácil usar los exponentes.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2011)

Es cierto que es un palizón, pero lo hace.
También es un rollo calcular un paralelo, por eso elecal lo hace como 5//6 y da el resultado.

Mira que he probado calculadoras y en unas me gusta una cosa y  en otras otra, por eso acabé programando una, claro que la mía también tiene pegas y no pocas.

Por ejemplo de la casio fx991 ES no me gustan cosas tan tontas como que  para poner el ángulo de un complejo hace falta una segunda función que lo hace incómodo. Para guardar en memoria igual.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 15, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> ... Por ejemplo de la casio fx991 ES no me gustan cosas tan tontas como que  para poner el ángulo de un complejo hace falta una segunda función que lo hace incómodo. Para guardar en memoria igual.


cierto pero a mi me sirve mucho la casiofx991, una recomendacion a todos aquellos que compran su calculadora y botan su manual..
no lo hagan, tomense su tiempo en leerlo, verar que si les sirven mucho
yo usaba mi calculadora y a la mano mi celular con una aplicacion muy util movilmath
muchas veces me saco de mas de un apuro


----------



## KILLER7 (Nov 15, 2011)

Si es para ingeniría mirá ésta:_* HP 50G *_ 
En la web encontras todos los detalles. Coste aprox: 220USS


----------



## batracio (Ago 26, 2012)

Creo que el resumen  mas detallado para saber que calculadora comprar. Una hp o una ti 89 o ti nspire

aparece acá :http://www.tecnoymovil.com/2012/08/que-calculadora-comprar-para-ingenieria.html


----------



## superdog13 (Ago 27, 2012)

SantyUY dijo:


> Calculadora cientifica FX82 CASIO
> http://papelerialacomuna.com/tienda...oras/calculadora-casio-cientifica-fx-82ms.jpg



Yo tengo este modelo, pero no se cuántas versiones antes   


Yo te recomendaría una Voyage 200 de TI






Pero eso si recuerda, una buena calculadora no hace un buen estudiante.


----------

